# My QCTP.....as I mentioned before



## Oneshot729 (Oct 7, 2012)

First pic shows what I started with. Main body is 2x2x2. Others pieces are 2x1.5x1. All inch.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Dovetail on body and slots for cutters here.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Little work on the body and some tap action. The garage gremlins must've figured the first three went too easily. Snapped the tap on the fourth block I had. GRRRRR!! Last pic shows the finished (with the exception of the handle for the plunger) product. I do plan on remaking a fourth block, but I think I'll go for a boring bar holder. It's nothing fancy...but it's sized to my machine. $$$$ & time invested=$5 in scrap and about 10 hours time.


----------



## 09kevin (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job Oneshot! Looks really nice.

Kevin


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 8, 2012)

good job you made it look easy
steve


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, gents. It's much appreciated.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice job Brian,
What thread do you have for the plunger operation?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 11, 2012)

etard said:


> Well played sir! Can't beat the price!
> 
> Do you have plans for hardening or anodizing?



Not at the moment. Most likely I'll end up using them as is.


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 11, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Nice job Brian,
> What thread do you have for the plunger operation?
> 
> Cheers Phil



Phil. The plunger itself is 3/4" in dia. The insert I have behind the plunger is threaded 3/8-16.


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 11, 2012)

If anyone's interested in seeing the plans I went by to make this, I'd be more than happy to share a link. I did do a little tweaking to them to better suit my needs.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi ya again Brian,
I wouldnt mind having a look at the plans.......

Cheers Phil


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice job on the QCTP! What size lathe did you make it for?

Paul


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 16, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Hi ya again Brian,
> I wouldnt mind having a look at the plans.......
> 
> Cheers Phil



Hey, Phil. Here's a link to the page I found this on. If you click on the P in the square at the bottom of the page, it'll open
up a PDF file. The couple things I changed...I left off the stop pin, the plunger lock and threaded insert I threaded for 3/8"-16,
the locks for the tool inserts I changed to 1/4"-20, and I also went 1/4"-20 on the stop posts. I went to 1" on the stop discs
instead of what was listed. And, I also changed the main post and hub to 3/8"-16. I think that's about it. If anything else comes
to mind I'll let you know.

http://home.comcast.net/~cburg/toolpost.html

Brian


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 16, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> Nice job on the QCTP! What size lathe did you make it for?
> 
> Paul



Hi, Paul. I made it for a Grizzly G0602 10"x22".

Brian


----------



## jgedde (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like another POTM winner to me....

John


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 16, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Sounds like another POTM winner to me....
> 
> John



Wow! I don't think I'd go quite that far....but thanks.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 17, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Sounds like another POTM winner to me



I agree.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Kevin45 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice job for sure. They look like they are made from steel and not aluminum. What about sanding them down and hitting them with some Hammertone paint, or using some gun blue on them? Whether plain or finished, nice job non-the-less. I bookmarked the link for one of my future projects.


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 17, 2012)

Kevin45 said:


> Nice job for sure. They look like they are made from steel and not aluminum. What about sanding them down and hitting them with some Hammertone paint, or using some gun blue on them? Whether plain or finished, nice job non-the-less. I bookmarked the link for one of my future projects.



Good eye. Biggest change I made and forgot about it completely. The plans did show them as being made from aluminum. I did go the route
of making them from steel, as I didn't like the idea of using aluminum. The more I look at them, they do look not quite finished. A little cold blue might be the way to go.


Brian


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 17, 2012)

Brian

Did you make them to an industry standard so if needed you can get tool holders or if you tripped over a deal on some they would fit?

Looks good.

Walter


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 17, 2012)

Starlight Tools said:


> Brian
> 
> Did you make them to an industry standard so if needed you can get tool holders or if you tripped over a deal on some they would fit?
> 
> ...



Walter. I'm not really sure what the industry standars are as far as measurments go. I more or less followed the prints and tweaked
them to what suited my liking. 

Brian


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 17, 2012)

Oneshot729 said:


> Walter. I'm not really sure what the industry standars are as far as measurments go. I more or less followed the prints and tweaked
> them to what suited my liking.
> 
> Brian



OK

So if you have a friendly metalworking neighbour that has a QCTP, see if one of his will fit onto yours.

I standardized on the BXA system for my lathe 14x40, Search "Vee" or "Dickson" and you will find the posting on where I was comparing the different styles and the one I ended up with, but you would be probably better off with the AXA being on a 10X lathe.  If an AXA holder will fit your post it will make it easier to get holders in the future, if you choose not to make them yourself.

Walter


----------



## Oneshot729 (Oct 17, 2012)

Starlight Tools said:


> OK
> 
> So if you have a friendly metalworking neighbour that has a QCTP, see if one of his will fit onto yours.
> 
> ...



Oddly enough, the AXA 100 series holder is what I was initially looking at to purchase. As I was looking around to find a place with a 
reasonable price on those, I started finding links to guys that had made their own in one form or another. After settling one this one,
I started slinging chips. There is another style I had found that's a bit more complicated in construction. 

Brian


----------

